# zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet



## Unregistriert (31 März 2010)

es wurde von meiner nummer eine 0900 nummer gewählt.

ich habe am 15.3. von meinen telefonanbieter 1und1 eine rechnung für die dienste
andere anbieter bekommen. diese beträgt 80 euro. ich habe in meinen einzelverbindungsnachweisen meinber fritz.box nachgeschaut und die daten dort
stimmen nicht mit denen der rechnung überrein. genau gesagt steht auf der rechnung
einmal 60 min. was nicht stimmt.
die meinen aber es stimmt? was kann ich jetzt machen. 
1und1 meint sie können nix machen.

m


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet*

Welche Nummern sind es ?


----------



## 1und1 (13 April 2010)

*AW: zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet*

Hallo!
Haben Sie mittlerweile eine Lösung für Ihr Problem gefunden? Sonst sehen wir gerne nochmal nach.
Wenn Sie möchten, bitte Kundennummer per PN an uns, danke!
Viele Grüße,
Deborah Overstreet


----------



## webwatcher (13 April 2010)

*AW: zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet*



1und1 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie möchten, bitte Kundennummer per PN an uns, danke!


Dazu müßte die/der Betreffende sich anmelden.


----------



## 1und1 (13 April 2010)

*AW: zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet*

Okay, er kann auch gerne eine E-Mail mit seiner Kundennummer und einer Problemschilderung an [email protected] senden, das geht auch.
Gruß,
Deborah Overstreet


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2010)

*AW: zu hohe rechnung con dmts bzw. nexnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die meinen aber es stimmt? was kann ich jetzt machen.
> 1und1 meint sie können nix machen.


1,1 ist nicht Dein Ansprechpartner. Wenn es Beträge anderer Anbieter sind wende Dich an diese um Deine Einwendungen nach §45i TKG zu erheben (an die Frist denken). 1+1 brauchst Du nur über den Grund der Rechnungskürzung informieren.


----------

